# Just a brief snap-shot of a "day in the life of" a cockapoo breeder



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Having gone off on a 4 hour round trip to buy/collect 8 new heat-lamps and several extra bulbs (that I did not want posted) - and yes even during the Summer you need to keep new-born puppies warm and snugly - I returned home to find Julia finishing off a very professional fixing-in of wires in the new unit (I do so love capable women........in good measure !) - whilst she then tendered to the ever increasing needs of a "one she'd prepared earlier" 7 year old - I decided to finish off the horses and prepare a veg mix for the "fat" girls in their new quarters !

.............note to self - next time don't erect a new whelping unit facing the gate - as when you start adding prospective mothers to each their new abodes - and then switch on the newly installed heat-lamps at dusk - you end up lighting the yard in such a way that even a well-know Amsterdam district would have been proud of !

Enough about that ! - Well after I had prepared the offing - I was tasked by Julia to run the boys (Ziggy; Fester; Buzz and Yum-Yum) in the paddock (a fully horse-proof fenced-off 1/2 acre paddock for the dogs) as they had been in their yard for most of the day.
Well - I unleashed the Four Horsemen into the open - and they all decided that my 30 foot A-to-B route from Yard to paddock was a joke - and ALL took-off in hot pursuit of ???? what ??!! - why do dogs do that ???....One leads and the other follow blindly - then they all come to an abrupt halt and then each saunters off as if they are trying to melt into the background ! - as if they all know that they are being watched and don't really know how to conclude the "chase" ! 

Well - I did finally get them into the paddock - once the various rabbits in the field had managed to evade each of them - Fester (poodle) appeared at the gate first - Yum-Yum next (Cockapoo) - but only because he chose the wrong route - and that one came directly past where I stood ! - then Ziggy (poodle) as he did not have a clue as to why there was a need to even chase rabbits ! - And finally Buzz - though it took some time - as eventhough 'rabbit' was a thing of the distant past - the fact that he was running flat-out and changing direction at will - allowed him to ......run flat-out and change direction at willl !!!!!....until something in him twigged that .......he was ALONE ! !!!!!............then his only option was to find someone - Me x

Once in the paddock - we had a really good game of “ball” - which basically translates into Me (Stephen) throwing a tennis ball with a tennis ball thrower....in any direction - and Buzz and Yum-Yum chasing it (in the right direction !) whilst the two Poodles - Ziggy and Fester run in whatever direction takes their immediate fancy ! ....both of them running in such a way that would make Danny La Rue (Graham Norton for our younger audience) look like Rocky V !!!.

After about 2 mins of this - I am confronted with what can only - and genuinely - be described as “Synchronised Pooing” - all four boys stopped dead (as if instructed by a higher power) and squatted in a nice neat row - from which I witnessed a truly magnificent “mexican wave” of “Al'Right Mate !” as each dog looked at each other and back again !


Where is a camera when you need one !!!!!


Stephen x


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Fantasic wee story..lol


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Love the synchronised pooing!!!  I can just so imagine that!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great image .... while the girls took it easy x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH that would have been a great video!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhhh perfect post - like a bedtime story. I now expect one every evening to go with my cup of tea and jaffa cake!

You just adore those dogs don't you  You don't just turn them out in a field, you watch every last nuance of their behaviour while the lovely 'fat' girls get their veg mix for nutrition and a 'clear out' before whelping.

For the benefit of those not following the other thread the 'fat' girls are heavily pregnant - he's not being mean, after all he's trying to stay out of the dog house not get put back in it


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Can we see pics of the new arrivals when the come!!!! I would love to see the little babies!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Can we see pics of the new arrivals when the come!!!! I would love to see the little babies!


Will you pop over to collect one if you see one you like


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHA!!! OH GOD I WOULD LOVE TO!!! might be a little bit pricey of a journey to collect the pup.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> HAHAHHA!!! OH GOD I WOULD LOVE TO!!! might be a little bit pricey of a journey to collect the pup.


If you come over you can tour the UK and stay with each of us before picking up your new pup - what fun! xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

caradunne said:


> If you come over you can tour the UK and stay with each of us before picking up your new pup - what fun! xx


Yay - do it! And now we do pet passports, you can bring Lady too (i guess she might not be too enthusiastic about the plane journey though).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! wouldn't that be great fun!!! if Lady was allowed to be on my lap for the plane ride she would be just fine...not sure how she would fare being crated away from people. What a fun time that would be!


----------

